# ROAR 2007 1/5th Scale National Championships



## 403forbidden (May 3, 2004)

ROAR 1/5th Scale Nationals are underway at the legendary Time Zone raceway in Battle Ground Washington! Practice sessions today with Qualifiers starting tomorrow 8/3. Here's some pics I took from todays session.


----------



## 403forbidden (May 3, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for the compliments. You can see all of the pics I took here:
http://www.robspics.com/gallery.html


----------

